

Google’s Answer To The Kindle? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/05/googles-answer-to-the-kindle/

======
pclark
book readers on computers are simply _not the same or anywhere near as good_
as ebooks - the epaper is what _defines_ a real ebook ... everything else is
the same as reading on a computer screen.

